# Finnish bombers



## Crazy (Mar 22, 2004)

http://ubbxforums.ubi.com/6/ubb.x?a=tpc&s=400102&f=23110283&m=256104092

An interesting read, I recommend it


----------



## jj1982 (Mar 22, 2004)

Love the signature crazy!


----------



## Crazy (Mar 22, 2004)

Thanks m8


----------



## jj1982 (Mar 23, 2004)

Wow...that certainly made interesting reading.....cheers..


----------



## kiwimac (Mar 23, 2004)

Cunning Buggers!

What a brilliant plan!

Kiwimac


----------



## jj1982 (Mar 23, 2004)

yeah....really interesting....why cant we have more people like you on here that help others learn!>?


----------



## Crazy (Mar 24, 2004)

Now I dunno about that... I've learned a fair share of information here from many others


But thanks anyway


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 25, 2004)

when i read the name of this thread i burst out laughing  i aint laughing now though....


----------



## Hot Space (Mar 25, 2004)

A good read there, Crazy 8) 

Hot Space


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 26, 2004)

sure is 8) crazy seems to me like the only person who earns his posts without spam, well done crazy 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 11, 2004)

well, now our spam has been deleted, most of our totals are proper posts now.......................


----------

